# The Style Sharing Thread



## Mairmalade (Nov 9, 2020)

Have you stopped by the Able Sisters lately?

Our – and our villagers' – looks are always changing, and we wanted to create a general thread for you to use as a runway to share your outfits and personal style as we’ve seen a few threads popping up lately.

From custom designs and seasonal apparel to your ‘outfit of the day,’ please use this thread to show off and talk about what you’re wearing in-game.

Thank you!


----------



## Chris (Nov 9, 2020)

Can guys pull off a Labelle coat? I've recently started sporting this and I'm loving the glam rock feel of it but I'm worried it doesn't look quite right.


----------



## Mick (Nov 9, 2020)

_Wardrobe thread wardrobe thread wardrobe threa-_

I have a wardrobe! It's big and brown and it sits right at the entrance of my island near the airport. 
Because, of course, my island is named Narnia and I couldn't not have one. 




My character doesn't usually run around in the viking outfit anymore, though. We're more advanced than that now. Here is what my character will usually look like! It's probably how you know him if you've seen him before...






But unfortunately, what protects against the vacuum of space doesn't seem to hold up too well in the rain. To prevent the boppers from rusting I also have a rain outfit! It's a custom design with red chino pants because the in-game raingear doesn't work too well for male characters.






Also, here's my backup outfit! This one is saved to my wand outfits and I use it on the rare occasions where I get tired of the spacesuit which is hardly ever.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 9, 2020)

My casual outfit; it’s just a bit worn down but it works fine for trekking through the woodland!



For when I’m a deer; sadly I have to use proxy items so I look like a sheep 

And finally, the fanciest outfit I could acquire, when I’m needed for more formal events. I even have shoes!


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 9, 2020)

*@Vrisnem *the coat pairs perfectly with the boots!
*@Mick *Love your wardrobe placement! Keep rocking that spacesuit 
*@Your Local Wild Child* It's important to protect your feet from branches found lying about! Great outfits. 

It gets a little cold in the desert at night, but the Bohemian tunic dress is one of my favorite pieces in the game. ❤ Here's my new everyday style.


----------



## Plume (Nov 9, 2020)

This is today's outfit. I'm always happy when I can put together an outfit that works with this fish purse!




As for villager outfits...the purple nightgown was made for Fuschia!


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 9, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 9, 2020)

This has been my signature outfit since getting the short peacoat. I'll likely find myself back in it once winter comes.



For now though, I am currently wearing something a little different for Autumn. My style consist of "grandpa fashion".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2020)

Here are a few of my favorite outfits! 

This features my ace pride sweater, as well as a bunch of purple stuff cause purple is great <333





This one here is like a working/gardening outfit, I thought the Mom's Apron was super cute so I paired it with a purple bandana (again, purple rules)








Here's one with the wedding dress from back in June, I really love this dress omggg
(also love Chief photobombing lol)





and lastly, this is my go-to outfit. It's totally purple!! and I threw in the horned hat cause it looks amazing don't judge.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 9, 2020)

*I usually wear my signature not at all shady business outfit*My island is certainly not a front for any shady dealings


----------



## xara (Nov 9, 2020)

one day, i might change my outfit but today is not that day


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 9, 2020)

OiGuessWho said:


> Post your Cute outfits and Wand options here! For starters, here's my own stuff, check it;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Normal Tabbie
> ...


Coming to you live from the General, my Wand outfits! Check 'em out! 
(P.S Thanks Guys )


----------



## Uffe (Nov 9, 2020)

I used to dress up as a Viking, but then I dressed up as a Scotsman.


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2020)

Thought I would show off my current autumn look!






Originally didn't include the crown, but Gullivarrr sent me it and I couldn't resist. Honestly I had a couple of potential Halloween costumes I didn't get round to using so I might rock them later this month, not too sure.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

My favorite design I made as a result of so poor choices. I think came up with this idea when I was able to go to bed and stayed up too late tweaking it.


Spoiler: Chrome Dino Hoodie









The very first shark I caught summer featuring my shark onesie design.


Spoiler: Shark!









Grandpa Dobie wearing my Plague Doctor design. He is probably pulled it off the best. Headcannon is that his granddaughter knitted it for him.


Spoiler: Grandpa Dobie









Apollo looking super snazzy in this pilot uniform.


Spoiler: Captain Apollo



*

*



Mermaid Princess when the summer update came out.


Spoiler: Mermaid Princess



*

*



This is a little too fitting for current times.


Spoiler: Kawaii Plague Doctor



*

*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2020)

@Sharksheep I lowkey want the code for that plague doctor design omgggg


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> @Sharksheep I lowkey want the code for that plague doctor design omgggg



Here you go!


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 10, 2020)

I tend to flip-flop around but generally just think of me as a pirate with different occupations, lol.
Staple items include, pirate bandana (all colors), eyepatch (plain/skull), bandages, fishnets (usually) and sometimes superhero mask.


Spoiler: the pirate

















Spoiler: flight attendant/tour guide pirate

















Spoiler: small occupational pirate jobs








grocery-worker pirate




maid pirate


Sometimes I can be a normal person:


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 10, 2020)

This is how I started out. I wore that striped sweater and flower from getting the game in March (it was in one of the first balloons I shot) pretty much daily, all day, until the summer clothes came out, later in combination with black denim painter's pants and orange basketball shoes.





Now, I have a much more elaborate wardrobe. I know @Mick hates it, but I still love my moustache. This one is by far one of my most favorite outfits. 





Most of my outfits are geared towards being comfortable, and for wearing outside  Now that fall is here, I also like brown. But... I basically wear everything except skirts. Standard items include glasses, and a head covering. I don't know what to call it, based on the pictures below, can anyone 'name' the style?


----------



## Mick (Nov 10, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I know @Mick hates it, but I still love my moustache. This one is by far one of my most favorite outfits.
> 
> View attachment 334043



This is truth. Please consider removing the blonde moustache and if you do remove it then I will consider dropping you a like


----------



## Yanrima~ (Nov 10, 2020)

I love the peacoat and skirt combo paired with beret!


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 10, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> Now, I have a much more elaborate wardrobe. I know @Mick hates it, but I still love my moustache. This one is by far one of my most favorite outfits.





Mick said:


> This is truth. Please consider removing the blonde moustache and if you do remove it then I will consider dropping you a like



What? No! 'STACHE FREEDOM!!!


----------



## Mick (Nov 10, 2020)

OiGuessWho said:


> What? No! 'STACHE FREEDOM!!!



Please, stop encouraging her!  <3


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Nov 10, 2020)

Mick said:


> Please, stop encouraging her!  <3


 Let it grow, let it grow!


----------



## Jessi (Nov 10, 2020)

I always rock my Toshinori outfit


----------



## Uffe (Nov 10, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> I tend to flip-flop around but generally just think of me as a pirate with different occupations, lol.
> Staple items include, pirate bandana (all colors), eyepatch (plain/skull), bandages, fishnets (usually) and sometimes superhero mask.
> 
> 
> ...


The Grocery Worker Pirate is cute and I don't know why.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 10, 2020)

I wish my wardrobe irl was half as good as my ac wardrobe   but autumn means cute jumpers and dresses so I'm thriving!




also I just know this is gonna be an incredible thread!


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm loving all of these outfits, everyone.  I may try playing around with them once I complete my clothing collection; I rely too heavily on qr designs which is a shame since there are so many cute outfits. >< 



Pyoopi said:


> I tend to flip-flop around but generally just think of me as a pirate with different occupations, lol.
> Staple items include, pirate bandana (all colors), eyepatch (plain/skull), bandages, fishnets (usually) and sometimes superhero mask.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! All your outfits look really great! My favorite is either the maid pirate or the grocery pirate ^.^. Seriously, cute ideas.

So that is what Tarantula island looks like.  I never encountered that or scorpion island.  Nice timing of that picture; kinda cool (and unfortunate for your rep ><) to see it "posed" like that. 

I seriously love how you decorated your island. I can tell you put a lot of thought behind them; those custom designs are really gorgeous as well!


----------



## Plume (Nov 11, 2020)

Today's outfit. I think the butterfly backpack, cream converse, and white/grey striped stockings are my 3 most worn items!




The mom's animal apron matches Felicity's umbrella perfectly!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm pretty boring and I wear pretty much the same thing (or what I wish I could wear) in real life..





But since I wear a lot of hoodies in real life and it's almost winter, I plan on switching my clothes more often.


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 11, 2020)

Tonight my style is drowned rat waiting for balloon recipes which never come


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 11, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Tonight my style is drowned rat waiting for balloon recipes which never come
> 
> View attachment 334503


Ah yes, the sacrifices we all make in the name of balloons. Just think of it as nice warm tropical rain, it helps a little


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 11, 2020)

Yay, been searching for hours and got a mush log  RNG hates me


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 11, 2020)

I do a color theme every day!  I actually do it irl too.  today is yellow, so I'm dressed in yellow


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 11, 2020)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I do a color theme every day!  I actually do it irl too.  today is yellow, so I'm dressed in yellow


I can’t wear yellow irl  my rep and me are v similar and wear a lot of purple


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 11, 2020)

Sometimes I like to take a piece of clothing and do something unconventional with it

yesterday I challenged myself to find a fashionable way to wear a baby romper






Visual-punk dress, but make it summer







And this is what my outfits more or less look like when I'm just going casual. It's also closest to how I dress irl, except for the do-rag. (It just feels wrong to not wear some kind of hat in this game, and I've been wearing do-rags since NL.)


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 11, 2020)

I call this look “simply comfy”. My villagers really love WEPR.


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 12, 2020)

All of your outfits are so cute!!
I usually have my AC character wear custom designs I made of outfits I put together IRL


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 12, 2020)

Carmalentine said:


> All of your outfits are so cute!!
> I usually have my AC character wear custom designs I made of outfits I put together IRL View attachment 334660View attachment 334661View attachment 334662


Nice Designs! Awesome to see another Custom clothing fiend on here. Being able to design new types of clothes, or using it to put together unavailable combos of clothing is such a brilliant thing!


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 12, 2020)

OiGuessWho said:


> Nice Designs! Awesome to see another Custom clothing fiend on here. Being able to design new types of clothes, or using it to put together unavailable combos of clothing is such a brilliant thing!


I know right! I absolutely love how much they’ve improved on custom design options within the past few games. I hope that a future update adds more templates/clothing to put our designs on.


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 13, 2020)

Casual red & green without looking Christmas-y


----------



## Sofia22 (Nov 13, 2020)

Some fall outfits !


----------



## Venn (Nov 13, 2020)

After Halloween, I needed a new Fall Outfit and the original one I had was more Christmas like, so I had to change it. This is what I came up with and I am fairly liking it.


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 13, 2020)

I've been loving the flashy cardigans lately! Irl i don't really wear fashionable or colorful clothing, but thats why i love being so expressive in game!

In autumn I'm rocking the 80s look a lot  really pops between all the red and brown nature tones!


----------



## Plume (Nov 16, 2020)

I really wanted to match an outfit to the cosmos crown! And Punchy looking fabulous in the t-shirt from the fishing tourney.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 17, 2020)

hi this is me



Spoiler: they didn't like it


----------



## Plume (Nov 17, 2020)

Girl scout vibes for today! & Kiki looking cute in the Mom's Denim Apron.


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 18, 2020)

Plume said:


> Girl scout vibes for today! & Kiki looking cute in the Mom's Denim Apron.
> View attachment 336144
> View attachment 336145
> View attachment 336146


 CHICKEN HAT!!!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 18, 2020)

~Summery vibes at Tangy's estate





Time for fall   





I was not invited to the BBQ 




New favourite fall outfit. Shoutout to @Jhine7 for fulfilling my endless clothing wishlists  Now that our storage is expanding, I can't wait to order more stuff from them!


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 18, 2020)

EmmaFrost said:


> View attachment 336293
> ~Summery vibes at Tangy's estate
> 
> View attachment 336295
> ...


I know that feeling. I think I keep hitting my storage limit because I keep buying clothes XD Which is weird 'cos I'm maintain a very spare wardrobe IRL.


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh here it is! I was looking for this thread earlier and thought I must’ve dreamt it’s existence so I’m happy I found it! 

This is my character at the moment! She’s all ready for fall


----------



## Plume (Nov 20, 2020)

It looks like I forgot to turn off the guide for this screenshot. :|



Despite her disapproval, the rainbow sweater suits Mint well.


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 20, 2020)

Another outfit added to my bizarre collection of beefy-muscle man looks.












Are you admiring my deltoids?


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 25, 2020)

greeb


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 28, 2020)

This jacket is so much fun. Would go great w/ ladder shades but I don't have em in a matching color. 






Also wishing I could wear shorts with leggings irl and be taken seriously


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

Winter outfits! One for staying warm while building snowboys & one just to be cute for the 2 birthday parties on Avilia this December!



Why are there so many different shades of pink in this game aghhh


----------



## Plume (Dec 1, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> This jacket is so much fun. Would go great w/ ladder shades but I don't have em in a matching color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how much this reminds me of J Mascis.

I haven't felt inspired to change my outfit, but that changed when I found the holiday sweaters at Mable's.





I 'm digging Fuschia's winter outfit.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 7, 2020)

it is time to get 
funky


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 8, 2020)

I've been pretty obsessed with my _Snow Bunny_ look lately~ ❄


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 8, 2020)

Forgot to update y’all’s on my deer costume!

now the only proxy I’m using is the bear costume (which is practically identical to the reindeer costume; I would use the reindeer one if they didn’t ruin it with those buttons...)


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 8, 2020)

sunnibunniva said:


> Winter outfits! One for staying warm while building snowboys & one just to be cute for the 2 birthday parties on Avilia this December!
> View attachment 339350
> Why are there so many different shades of pink in this game aghhh



Oh your red coat is so cute! What’s it called? 

Also i know right  I have so much pink clothing but it feels like everything is a different shade so nothing matches?? Very frustrating


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 8, 2020)

@-Lumi- 
The item is a poncho coat! There's four different colors with another hard to match pink.

This is my current look


----------



## OiGuessWho (Dec 8, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> @-Lumi-
> The item is a poncho coat! There's four different colors with another hard to match pink.
> 
> This is my current look


I'm getting Yazuka vibes from this


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 11, 2020)

I recently finished re-watching _Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo_, a hauntingly beautiful anime that's one of my all-time favorites. And so, I was inspired to dress up as the dark and alluring Count~ (All I need is a goatee to complete the look... If anybody has one that I could catalogue from or trade with them, I would greatly appreciate it! ❤)

UPDATE: I now have the goatee  See my following post below for the final result~














Here are some images of The Count for comparison ^^


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 12, 2020)

This was what I wore on the 10th in celebration of the snowfall


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 15, 2020)

Mad Aly said:


> I recently finished re-watching _Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo_, a hauntingly beautiful anime that's one of my all-time favorites. And so, I was inspired to dress up as the dark and alluring Count~ (All I need is a goatee to complete the look... If anybody has one that I could catalogue from or trade with them, I would greatly appreciate it! ❤)
> 
> View attachment 342082
> View attachment 342079
> ...


Update on my previous post: I finally got a goatee and have now proudly dawned the full look of The Count. Yay~!














Bonus screenshots with my villagers:


----------



## Raz (Dec 15, 2020)

Some Summer vibes 

Bossa Nova, meu amor 





This is straight out of Havana, and I can almost listen to Buena Vista Social Club while looking at the screen.


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 5, 2021)

With all the new cute clothes and hairstyles, I thought it would be fun to share our current winter outfits for inspiration!

My current winter outfit





Made of the following:
- zen hair clip
- Pom-Pom sweater
- Petal skirt
- Stockings
- Ballet slippers
- Shellfish pochette

I love mixing the new winter clothes with favorite ones from other season. Pastel looks so good against the snow!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 5, 2021)

(yes i mixed the brown faux-shearling skirt with the black faux-shearling coat, you cant tell what color the skirt is lol. ive never had the skirt in my shop, i got this one in a trade)

but this is mine! (pirate boots because i love how they look lol) i also have an all brown variation of this outfit too!!


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Jan 5, 2021)

Let's see...

I have the brown mod parka, worn-out jeans, dandy hat, round tinted shades, holey socks (just because) and steel toed boots. And the tool bag


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 5, 2021)

Gown coat,knit hat and pants,pop pom boots all in red.


----------



## Broccolini (Jan 7, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> I can’t wear yellow irl  my rep and me are v similar and wear a lot of purple


Me too! Purple and burgundy all day every day for me IRL and in AC


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jan 7, 2021)

Plume said:


> Today's outfit. I think the butterfly backpack, cream converse, and white/grey striped stockings are my 3 most worn items!
> View attachment 334499
> 
> The mom's animal apron matches Felicity's umbrella perfectly!
> View attachment 334500


I love the butterfly backpack! I usually wear it when I’m wearing anything pink (which is a lot lol)


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 8, 2021)

Plume said:


> Today's outfit. I think the butterfly backpack, cream converse, and white/grey striped stockings are my 3 most worn items!
> View attachment 334499
> 
> The mom's animal apron matches Felicity's umbrella perfectly!
> View attachment 334500



Is the dress that you're wearing a custom design?


----------



## Plume (Jan 8, 2021)

daffodilcrossing said:


> I love the butterfly backpack! I usually wear it when I’m wearing anything pink (which is a lot lol)


It's so cute!! It transforms my villager into a little butterfly.



JKDOS said:


> Is the dress that you're wearing a custom design?


Yes! I can't remember the designer, but it's called "Piggy Patchkid," if you wanted to search for it in Able Sisters.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 8, 2021)

Plume said:


> Yes! I can't remember the designer, but it's called "Piggy Patchkid," if you wanted to search for it in Able Sisters.



Thanks. I'll leave this here for someone else


----------



## Mairmalade (Jan 8, 2021)

I know the shoes kind of mess this up, but I am in love with the shawl-and-dress. Here's a quick 'not-so-winter' winter look:


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 8, 2021)

i try to take pics of outfits i'm really proud of, so have a few!!




today's fit



one of my favorites!! clown!!!!!



my new years fit



and one my bro did for me!!


----------



## Uffe (Jan 8, 2021)

Cozy!


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 12, 2021)

Felt super cosy and cute in this outfit ~ Pink and yellow is one of my favourite colour combinations (and possibly why I love Marina so much and try to gift her with lots of yellow clothes) uwu


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 13, 2021)

Sometimes I go to Harv's just to play dress-up with clothes I don't normally keep in storage
(I keep my wardrobe like a real life closet, only holding onto clothes I would regularly wear and can match with a lot of other stuff)

I was messing around with different ways to dress this lacy top...











this very much isn't my style, but I'm sure it has some appeal to this crowd





Mint green might be one of the few colors I really _don't_ like... so, naturally, I made an outfit with it





I then took a few skirts that stood out to me while I was scrolling through the clothes and constructed these outfits. The grape harvest sisters, I guess (because I couldn't find another backpack with straps that weren't black or otherwise clashing)









Using the white floppy hat created this cool gradient/ombre effect throughout the whole outfit, but I didn't like it for some other reason, idr. Orange rose in mouth also looks good, but my character didn't pose as cute so I didn't keep the pic

Finally, outside of Harv's:

A couple days ago my island had a heavy snowstorm, I'm guessing the winter equivalent of a thunderstorm. So, warmest outfit of the year. I didn't really trust tights to keep my legs from freezing, so coat with sweatpants it was. I'm sure it'll be on trend eventually.





And here's today's. Too bad I didn't have a coral-colored hat.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 14, 2021)

I tend to buy all the colors I like of one particular item and I never made a beige outfit.





Hi, welcome to the Boney Oasis where we'll gladly gouge you with our horns if you decide to be a rude and awful customer!


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 14, 2021)

i'm in spring so i have a lot of summer type clothes atm
here are my favourites vv


















i wear a custom designs pretty often and probably change my outfit like 5 times a day ☆

also here is my fave winter outfit


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 30, 2021)

Hair color change demanded a slight closet overhaul and color analysis
















basic but still liked it enough to take the pic





maybe not my favorite outfit ever created, but can you tell I miss spring/summer





and here's today's. the sweaters are always a lot of fun to work with. rip the socks being way off


----------



## Plum Pudding (Jan 30, 2021)

My favorite piece of clothing ever is the plushie-muffler coat.  It's got a cute little fox scarf on a beautiful cobalt blue coat!!!


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jan 30, 2021)

yesss I was hoping there was a place to share outfits! Putting them together is one of my favorite things!
Here's today's outfit on Leslie!




(it's still winter on my island, but whatever I wear what I want!)

And from the last few days, under the spoiler.


Spoiler



















I'll probably come back later to share some of my past outfits that I really like!!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 31, 2021)

ACNH has such an overwhelming amount of clothing and recolors its wild and so different from past games now that I think about it. Wonderful yet oddly specific clothes for every mood and style.










The goatee has just become a permanent addition to anything lol. Too bad it comes off with some accessories I like. but it stays on for most which is neato


----------



## Pyoopi (Feb 7, 2021)

*Animal Crossing: Dream Boyfriend edition
and everything else you ever wanted






the dream man of your dreamy dreams






he pledges all his loyalty to your heart and everything sparkly






he's super hot and popular but only wants you






he's waiting for you




Spoiler: extra










*​


----------



## Licorice (Feb 7, 2021)

I have way too many favorite outfits so here’s just a few:


Spoiler


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 7, 2021)

I’ve been trying to figure out an outfit to go with the pink poncho coat. It’s a really bright pink with stark white details (as opposed to the off white/cream coloured white the other coats have) so my usual hats & skirt don’t look as nice. But after some fiddling I think I like this combo and I’ll be wearing it tomorrow! 



Spoiler: So. Much. Pink.








I have to keep an eye out for the pink dotted tights! I’m happy I found an outfit that the petal skirt looks okay with, too. I love the colours but find it tricky to pair things with.


----------



## Le Ham (Feb 11, 2021)

I've always had an inexplicable love for blue and yellow together






This retro sweater is turning out to be one of my favorites. Makes me almost want it irl








Spoiler: look whose approval I have <3


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 14, 2021)

Today I'm a firefighter superhero dog. I'm pawsitively reliable! You can count on me!





My axe will help break down any obstacle in the way





Got my handy dandy tool bag





My first rescue mission!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 14, 2021)

Something I wore to commemorate the series anniversary. Basic but pleasing to the eye.





Also feeling a little artsy. circa 2020


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 15, 2021)

New look I came up with today and one from a couple of days ago.




I have too much fun with harv’s studio and the filters. 

The shirt is the kerokerokeroppi tank top, top hello kitty, black denim pants, shoes black antique boots and orange candy skull mask.





The outfit on the left is my new look (second character is just for the screenshot). I downloaded a qr code (the top), used a student cap blue, black wingtip shows, black outdoor shorts, pirate eye patch, & white simple knee high socks.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 15, 2021)

_Risky Business_




_Bohemian Rhapsody_




_Saturday Night Fever_




_The Princess Bride_




_Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_




_Ferris Bueller's Day Off




Kill Bill Vol.1_

I've posted most of these movie outfits before in the Screenshots thread but now that we have an official fashion thread,I'm posting them here.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 16, 2021)

This time I tried to get some cute and silly outfits made this time.








Franky and the Shark submarine.




Inspired by @Totoroki


----------



## -Lumi- (Jun 2, 2021)

My new summer outfit! Although I might wear sandals instead. I’ve ordered some different colours of the flower & ribbon sandals to see what I like better! I’m just happy I was able to find something to match the colourful shorts. I think it turns out really cute


----------



## oak (Jun 2, 2021)

4 new wand outfits I've put together without my yellow bunny hood. It feels weird to take it off but there's a lot of great hats I wanted to try.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 2, 2021)

Summer adventure ready


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 14, 2021)

Yep, it's brown.


----------



## a_b (Jul 27, 2021)

It'd be fun to share our island rep's outfits or looks, right? I'm super curious too lol
Or maybe you have a signature look ?? ( I don't- I change outfits so often, but I'd like to have one )

Right now my rep is looking kinda snazzy if I do say so myself


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 28, 2021)

Your island rep looks so cute  ☺ I don't have any pictures on me but my rep always loves to rock purple eyes and wears little black pumps with a dress covered in bows  Kind of like the girl in my signature that same fashion style.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 28, 2021)

Mine are nothing special.  I love how yours looks like a villager.

Island #1 - Charlotte   ---    Island #2 - Echo


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's my rep,Finster from St.Hubbins.She's wearing a lotta red today: red maid dress,red giant bow with red Mary Janes.


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2021)

after changing her outfit last week, here’s what my island rep currently looks like;





she used to have a signature look, but i’ve been working on developing a few new looks/outfits for her, rather than just sticking with one. so far, i have 3 outfits for her, and am hoping to create a few more once i feel creative again.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 30, 2021)

I literally haven't changed my representative's outfit since April 2020, lol. Gotta represent the Bolts:


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 30, 2021)

Here is my rep looking cute in her new outfit  Very rarely wears anything other than purple (shocker ) and hair colour never changes


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 30, 2021)

Old photo but this is me~


----------



## S.J. (Jul 30, 2021)

Aww, looking at all your reps, I've realised my outfit is so basic. 

I don't really have a signature outfit, but I'm wearing a jacket and knitted hat at the moment because it's winter.



Spoiler: Pics



My current favourite outfit:





What I'm wearing because it's winter:





I don't really have only one outfit that I wear, but whatever it is, it's always paired with a big black bow and Labelle flat shoes! ❤


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 30, 2021)

my rep is comfy c:


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 30, 2021)

Here's my island rep with summery outfit!


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't have very many recent pics since it's much harder for me to get pictures off of my switch now (thanks android 11) and I'm aware my island rep is literally in my pfp, but here are some pics:


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 30, 2021)

Since the last time I showed off my rep, I now have two main outfits. One more suspicious than the other...


----------



## Licorice (Jul 31, 2021)

This is what my villager looks like. I change her hairstyle frequently but her face doesn’t change, this is the best face imo. I love the expressive eyebrows and the bottom lashes.



Spoiler


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 31, 2021)

Blue tends to be my main color but I will switch to green. I like all the bun wig colors.


----------



## Midnite (Aug 3, 2021)

My ACNH character


----------



## 820 (Aug 12, 2021)

I made my island rep a little demon girl


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 12, 2021)

The caveman tank: what all the manly squirrels are wearing this season.




Here's Truffles going hog wild in the red hibiscus muumuu.




Melba is looking very toasty in her sleeveless silk dress.




These guys must go to the same tailor.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2021)

This is my island rep. This was a picture taken for one of the tasks in Camp Bell Tree, but he basically wears this all the time. You can’t forget the LA hat.  This is also my style in real life.


----------



## Brookie (Aug 29, 2021)

*These are my wand outfits!*



. 





.


----------



## Merielle (Sep 9, 2021)

I only wish I had my island representative's wardrobe in real life.  Here's a few outfits of mine so far:





This is the outfit I'm currently using!  I quite like it; it makes me feel like an NPC you'd meet in a small-but-pleasant village in a fantasy RPG.  Is this cottagecore?




I'm also quite fond of this outfit and will probably go back to it/possibly tweak it at some point.  I'm not sure if it says more "noble adventurer" or "castle messenger", but I'm down with it either way.




And here I'm either about to join the party as the main spellcaster, or I'm here to sell you potions and plants for your journey.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Sep 11, 2021)

I’m always dressing girly/cutesy, and so I went for a more gothic look for my recent outfit change. I still couldn’t resist putting a bow on my head though lol.








As for villagers, I spotted Greta wearing the Miko Attire I recently gifted her for her birthday! I’ve seen her in it twice so far, so I think she might really like it.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 15, 2021)

Ready for the holiday season early! Keeping the usual giant red ribbon, but mom's knapsack is a new favorite. All the colors remind me of mermaid/dragon scales. Doesn't exactly fit the rest of the outfit, though I suppose anything goes with an 'ugly' Christmas sweater.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 15, 2021)

not my most recent look... or even second most recent. third most recent! hope I took a picture of last week's look before I changed it...


----------



## inazuma (Nov 15, 2021)

here is my usual outfit. my signature are always the rimmed glasses and bandages, but last month i took a breath and step out of my comfort zone, the literal rimmed glasses, when i tried the brow glasses Chief gave me (or i buy it, im not sure) i think i look better and elegant this way, i tried my usual rimmed glasses but i look wonky and silly lol. i finally love what i use right now, and wear, like all of you must, love yourself and use what you like.


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 17, 2021)

I've been getting quite a few compliments on my latest look during my Nookazon trades this past week! Haven't changed it for almost a couple weeks now since I like it so much, and I'm so glad others do too  I think it's a perfect transition between fall/Thanksgiving and winter/Christmas~ (Also, I'm totally not using the book thing just to flex on my newly re-done campsite )


----------



## inazuma (Nov 17, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> I've been getting quite a few compliments on my latest look during my Nookazon trades this past week! Haven't changed it for almost a couple weeks now since I like it so much, and I'm so glad others do too  I think it's a perfect transition between fall/Thanksgiving and winter/Christmas~ (Also, I'm totally not using the book thing just to flex on my newly re-done campsite )
> 
> View attachment 414421View attachment 414422View attachment 414423View attachment 414424View attachment 414425


Were literally twins  HAHAHAH


----------



## Mad Aly (Nov 17, 2021)

inazuma said:


> Were literally twins  HAHAHAH


LMAO I know, right?? We have the same hairstyle and glasses, and we're both wearing custom overall dresses! Love it ❤ Great minds think alike, as they say~


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 8, 2022)

Now reasonably dressed for the fall. Thank you again @BrokenSanity for letting me visit your Able Sisters to put an outfit together!


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm actually surprised this thread hasn't received much circulation in the two years it's been posted. In fact, I think the one thing anyone can agree on about_ New Horizons_ is the player customization — something this series should've put more of a focus on a long time ago. Wish these discussions were more present than ones involving the modding community and such, to put it frankly.

Anyhow, here's what my Rep's currently wearing, right now:



The Polka-Dot Miniskirts are my favorite skirts. Sure wish there were more than four color variants. I tend to have him dressed in black and purple attire; I find both colors to compliment each other nicely.

This next one's a bit more extravagant. It's a look that I found quite stylish a while back, so here's Dia as a sort-of viking! Complete with blond, braided pigtails and blue eyes!



The Floral Lace Skirt really does fit well with the Viking aesthetic. It proves skirts don't necessarily need to be "feminine"; they can look just as cool as any other bottom garment. While I do enjoy how my Mayor would have this girly run whenever he wore one, I wish the animation wasn't tied to clothing, and I'm glad this game does away with the concept of gendered clothing all together. I'd love if we still had the option to have more than just the one default running animation, however.


----------



## smug villager (Oct 12, 2022)

Current fit!


----------



## Merielle (Oct 14, 2022)

This was a while ago, but I did a series of career sheep outfits that I forgot to post here.  I'm not entirely sure what motivated me to do these, but I still think they're cute.


















And here are a couple more recent, more normal-looking outfits I've put my character in!  I wish I owned some of these pieces in real life. ;v;


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 14, 2022)

Love this animal nose.

The collarless coat is the height of fashion as far as I'm concerned. Twiggy decided to make a contrasting appearance with her bright look, but we are hairclip twins.





edit: forgot I needed pants with this, oops


----------



## xara (Oct 16, 2022)

picked the game up again and the first thing i did was change my outfit. *♡* wasn’t really sure how i felt about it at first, but i honestly really like it! it’s giving vibrant kidcore vibes haha. goldie seems to approve of it as well!


----------



## Drawdler (Oct 17, 2022)

Main outfit. Bi pride, the goal was to try making a bi color scheme after I switched out of my Halloween costume last year and wondered if I could make a cool outfit with blue hair
. I found the sweater online, it’s by a Zach from a Delfino.







Main outfit with wetsuit shows off a bit of a color reveral where blue is more secondary to pink, also fond of the sock + shoe combo





The aforementioned Halloween outfit plus a random galaxy print look that has somewhat stuck







Himeno from Chainsaw Man. I am SHOCKED how well the customisation options work for her. Lacking a string for the patch but hey it’s on the wrong side anyway xd
Also a random cute look I found while using her facial features. That may or may not stay.


----------



## xara (Jan 1, 2023)

bringing this thread back from the dead to show off my new outfit! it might be more suited for halloween or even spring, but i’ve never been one to coordinate outfits based on the season.  i think it’s cute!


----------

